# 2 freshening/milking questions



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

For those with experience with goat lacations over time, I have a question about each of my 2 does:
-- One has been milking well for 19 months, after a first freshing with a single doeling. In the past couple months, her milk supply has lessened quite a bit; and she will be bred again this upcoming week on her next heat. Is it ok to cut back to milking only once a day for the 3 months or so before I dry her up for her next kidding?
-- My other doe did not settle last year, as I had hoped (blood test next time). Due to space constraints, I can only breed one doe each year. Will it be ok for Violet to be bred for the first time as a 3 year old (kidding around her 4th birthday), as long as I don't let her get too fat in the meantime?

Many thanks!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe with the long lactation would likely appreciate the short break she gets by drying her off before she kids again....if you are needing the milk you get with milking once a day, you can do every other day into her 3rd month then stop altogether to allow her to dry off.
I think that sometimes the longer a doe goes without being bred/pregnant it can cause issues with settling at an advanced age, hopefully that won't be the case with your doe.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, Liz!! I definitely plan to give her a dry period of at least 2 months, but hadn't thought of the every other day milking leading up to that.

Violet's heats seem stronger this year (she's actually vocalizing - usually she's really quiet) - I just wish I could breed her too!!! I'm just hoping that conceiving for the first time as a 3 year old will not be too hard for her.

Rachel


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My Nubian doe was a FF at 6. We bought her pregnant and she had triplets. She is pregnant now and doing fine.
As to the doe in milk. I would milk once a day for a bit, then go to every other day, then let her dry off.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Really encouraging to hear about a 6 year old first freshener!! Thanks. These are miniManchas, and I just have to keep the dry 2 year old on mostly orchard grass hay, browse, and minerals, with just a handful of 
Alfalfa pellets a day to keep her from being pudgy (a common thing with our urban goats in Seattle, since we're not supposed to walk them).

My aim is to breed each of the 2 every other year, with the hope that they have long lactations.

Many thanks


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My doe Beep was just bred for the first time and will be kidding around her 4th birthday. She took on the first breeding. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey cool...I'm up in Everett..and also have city goats! I have 4 bred does right now-Nigerian dwarfs which I milk. If you want/need any help or company with your goats, contact me! Where did you get your mini man has from?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I'll ask...why aren't you supposed to walk them?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

PNW people!!!!
My daughter lives in Renton. We are up there twice a year. Would love to meet your urban goats when we are up there. I know my daughter would love it as she is rural at heart and would have goats and chickens in a minute if she could.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks all!!!

Milk and Honey - PM me; i'd love to get together and talk mini goats
LuvMyHeard - Also PM me; It would be great to visit with you when you come up the coast

And to answer why we can't walk our goats - The legislation that the city council passed to legalize goats states that they can't leave our property for walks, they must be disbudded, and only whethers/does.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That sounds strict but it is better than not being allowed them at all like most areas. Where we are we cannot have our goats (technically) but everybody out here has some livestock.


----------

